# Asus Aura Sync Fragen



## endy66 (18. Juni 2017)

Guten Abend

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier richtig bin. Habe einige Fragen bzgl. Asus Aura Sync. Folgende Komponenten, welche Aura Sync unterstützen, sind verbaut:

- Asus Prime Z270-A
- Asus Strix GTX 1080Ti (OC Variante)
- 4x 8GB G-Skill TridentZ RGB 3200MHZ

Nun habe ich mir die Aura Software von Asus geladen und installiert und ein wenig damit rumgespielt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass Die Software wohl immer installiert sein muss, die Eingestellten Effekte werden nirgendwo (z.B. Bios) gespeichert, ist das korrekt?

Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Aura Software scheinbar abstürzt, wenn ich beispielsweise HWMonitor geöffnet habe. Ebenfalls sehe ich in HWMonitor ab und zu die Temp des Arbeitsspeuchers nicht, wenn die Aura Software installiert ist. Ist sowas bekannt,

Auch wenn das System unter Vollast ist (Last-Test parallel mit prime95 & furmark), gelangen die LEDs des Arbeitsspeichers irgendwie "out of sync" und die Leuchteffekte sind dann nicht mehr so smooth.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## evilgrin68 (18. Juni 2017)

endy66 schrieb:


> ....
> Auch wenn das System unter Vollast ist (Last-Test parallel mit prime95 & furmark), gelangen die LEDs des Arbeitsspeichers irgendwie "out of sync" und die Leuchteffekte sind dann nicht mehr so smooth.
> ...


Hast du den PC gebaut um die beiden Programme ständig laufen zu lassen?! Im Alltag sollte das Problem doch wohl nicht zum tragen kommen.


----------



## endy66 (19. Juni 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hast du den PC gebaut um die beiden Programme ständig laufen zu lassen?! Im Alltag sollte das Problem doch wohl nicht zum tragen kommen.



Natürlich  nicht. Es geht mir nur darum, dass mir meine Fragen beantwortet werden können umd ich weiss, ob das so alles normal ist.


----------



## endy66 (21. Juni 2017)

Weiss jemand, ob ein nicht RGB LED Stripe ans Board angehängt werden kann, damit dieser mit dem Rest synchronisiert werden kann?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube die wenigsten ernstzunehmenden PC Enthusiasten stehen auf dieses Bling Bling. Vielleicht solltest du dich statt an dieses Forum doch lieber mal an Asus direkt wenden. Die haben dir da bestimmt das passende Produkt^^


----------



## endy66 (21. Juni 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wenigsten ernstzunehmenden PC Enthusiasten stehen auf dieses Bling Bling.



Würde ich so jetzt nicht unterschreiben, aber gut, muss jeder für sich wissen, ist schliesslich eine Frage des Geschmacks. Werde in dem Fall einmal bei Asus nachfragen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juni 2017)

endy66 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob ein nicht RGB LED Stripe ans Board angehängt werden kann, damit dieser mit dem Rest synchronisiert werden kann?



Ein-Farben-LED-Streifen nutzen meist normale Molex- oder SATA-Stecker für die Stromversorgung. Wenn man sich einen Adapter auf den 4-Pin-RGB-Header bastelt und nur eine Leitung nutzt müsste es aber gehen. Lüfter-Adapter könnten hier weiterhelfen: Der 5050-RGB-Anschluss hat zwar eine andere Pin-Form und -Länge, aber den gleichen Pin-Abstand.

Grundlegende Effekte für die Mainboard-Beleuchtung und die RGB-Header des Mainboards sollten sich übrigens im UEFI einstellen lassen. Aber mir wäre keine Kommunikationsweg zwischen diesem Controller und der Grafikkarte geschweige denn dem RAM bekannt. Die Synchronisation muss also in Software erfolgen.


----------



## endy66 (23. Juni 2017)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ein-Farben-LED-Streifen nutzen meist normale Molex- oder SATA-Stecker für die Stromversorgung. Wenn man sich einen Adapter auf den 4-Pin-RGB-Header bastelt und nur eine Leitung nutzt müsste es aber gehen. Lüfter-Adapter könnten hier weiterhelfen: Der 5050-RGB-Anschluss hat zwar eine andere Pin-Form und -Länge, aber den gleichen Pin-Abstand.
> 
> Grundlegende Effekte für die Mainboard-Beleuchtung und die RGB-Header des Mainboards sollten sich übrigens im UEFI einstellen lassen. Aber mir wäre keine Kommunikationsweg zwischen diesem Controller und der Grafikkarte geschweige denn dem RAM bekannt. Die Synchronisation muss also in Software erfolgen.



Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Informationen. Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch, konnte dazu nirgends eine Antwort finden. Der RGB-Header auf dem Board wird mit einer maximalen Belastbarkeit von 2A angegeben, des weiteren wird empfohlen, maximal 2m LED-Streifen anzuschliessen. Nun habe ich allerdings noch einen 5m LED-Streifen (solche mit einer IR Remote) rumliegen und würde diesen gerne hinter meinem Schreibtisch befestigen und diesen dann auch via Aura Software ansteuern. Auf dem  Controller dieses LED-Streifens steht allerdings, dass die maximale Stromnutzung bei 6A liegt, nun ist mir klar, dass ich diesen nicht einfach an den Header anschliessen kann, ohne dass ev. Schäden entstehen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, damit ich den LED-Streifen via externen Controller speise, die Signale für die Farben dann aber vom Board-Header kommen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Juni 2017)

Bei zu hohen Stromanforderungen bräuchte man eine Verstärkerschaltung, für RGB sogar mit drei Kanälen. Wenn der Streifen eine eigene Fernbedienung hat, dürfte er zudem über einen eigenen Controller verfügen, den man erst abtrennen müsste um an die eigentlichen RGB-Steuerleitungen zu kommen. Beides ist nicht unmöglich, aber ein Neukauf deutlich einfacher.


----------



## endy66 (23. Juni 2017)

Alles klar, basteln find ich zwar soweit spassig, möchte aber ungern etwas am Board beschädigen, somit wird's ein Neukauf. Danke nochmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## CarstenP70 (21. September 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Ich glaube die wenigsten ernstzunehmenden PC Enthusiasten stehen auf dieses Bling Bling.



Ich weiß, dass der Thread alt ist, aber manchmal kann ich einfach nicht widerstehen... und zitiere deine Signatur, "kleinerEisbär":

_Phanteks EVOLV ATX *FullRGB*||GIGABYTE AORUS 1080Ti||7820X||ASUS *Strix X299*||32GB G.Skill Trident 4300 *RGB*||Dark Power Pro 11 750W || NZXT Kraken 62
Dell U2715H & Samsung CHG90 & ASUS ROG SWIFT PG27AQ ||Roccat Kone Aimo||Roccat Suora||Beyerdynamik DT880||FiiO E10k Olympus 2||SteelSeries Siberia 800_

Ich hab jetzt nicht jede deiner Komponenten durchgeschaut, welche noch "Bling Bling" hat. Aber so reicht das ja schon^^


----------

